# dripper system



## parkingjoe (Jan 14, 2008)

2 x 1.3 metre rockwool slabs

4 x mr nice critical mass:hubba:

4 x dutch passion power plant

8 x paradise seed sensi star:holysheep:

all plants have rooted through their 3" rockwool cubes and have been given 200ml each of formulex to aid speedy rooting into the rockwool slabs.

atm they are sat under 1 x 600w hps to the left where the smaller sensi star plants are situated and to the right where the power and mass are under 1 x 250w hps.

rh is 50-60% and temps in the 70's.

onve rooted into slabs they wil be dripper fed my usual concoction of canna everything and other stuff to boot


vegging until they have rooted then its flowersvillecity here we come


and another also new 600w hps will be added to room.


enjoy:watchplant:


----------



## gangalama (Jan 14, 2008)

cookin up the chronic I see. goodstuff


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Jan 14, 2008)

parkingjoe said:
			
		

> 2 x 1.3 metre rockwool slabs
> 
> 4 x mr nice critical mass:hubba:
> 
> ...


 
Hey, PKJ
  I see the amazon off to the side, what's up? You have more different types of growing styles than any other mortal man, and make them all work


----------



## the widowmaker (Jan 14, 2008)

The method looks pretty familiar to be honest, i'm guessing though that you have clones in there instead though.

How much veg time do you plan on giving those?


----------



## parkingjoe (Jan 14, 2008)

hiya ganjalama chronic no im growing star mass and power or do ya mean chronic as in weed???

hi imatoker no that the smaller aeroponic propagator not the amazon the amazon is at beggining of my other thread dude.

hi widow  method is just slab dripper system with rooted clones already in situ if you look closely at the big tray the 2 x troughs are sat on with the piping and dripper stakes-they are going to be used on this grow. i will only veg until they have rooted into the rockwool slabs then its flowertime.

pkj


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Jan 14, 2008)

parkingjoe said:
			
		

> hiya ganjalama chronic no im growing star mass and power or do ya mean chronic as in weed???
> 
> hi imatoker no that the smaller aeroponic propagator not the amazon the amazon is at beggining of my other thread dude.
> 
> ...


 
Did you find different misters for the amazon? Do you think aero is the way to go over other systems as far as a sog grow? Faster? Thanks


----------



## parkingjoe (Jan 14, 2008)

hiya toker

ive already got some high pressure misters and some low pressure misters both 360 degree one and i did try one set out today and had to lift lid on the amazon to see if they worked and immediately got drenched.


yes they both work well even the original spinning sprayers that come with the amazon, the only reason i chose to change was due to slight noise as the growroom is above my bedroom and the sprayers being on constantly drove me nuts.


ive attached pics of both types of misters/sprayers  original amazon sprayers 1st and the blue/red low/high pressure 360 degree misters.

yeh way to go for explosive growth along with increased yields-from what ive seen on other peoples amazon grows.:shocked: :hubba:  :holysheep: 


later dude

sorry already attached pics in the other thread aand or this thread

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Jan 15, 2008)

now directly under 1 x  600hps and im waiting until they grow/root into slabs before i introduce the other 600 hps.


enjoy folks:hubba:


----------



## doobz (Jan 15, 2008)

lol nearly missed this one man.. ahh well some mini bonzai buds comming I can see  - best of luck doood


----------



## parkingjoe (Jan 15, 2008)

hopefully bigger this time doobz as they are already bigger than usual flowered clones and im not starting flowering until weekend so hopefully bigga budz.

heres hoping

pkj


----------



## gangalama (Jan 15, 2008)

parkingjoe said:
			
		

> *hiya ganjalama chronic no im growing star mass and power or do ya mean chronic as in weed???*
> 
> hi imatoker no that the smaller aeroponic propagator not the amazon the amazon is at beggining of my other thread dude.
> 
> ...


 
*Chronic* in reference to the quality of cheebah u shall be pullin down, not the strain.


----------



## parkingjoe (Jan 16, 2008)

yeh get ya now dude

lol

pkj


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Jan 16, 2008)

parkingjoe said:
			
		

> hiya toker
> 
> ive already got some high pressure misters and some low pressure misters both 360 degree one and i did try one set out today and had to lift lid on the amazon to see if they worked and immediately got drenched.
> 
> ...


 
Hey PKJ,
  Where are the dripper photos at, another thread? Thanks.


----------



## parkingjoe (Jan 17, 2008)

new pics sorry about the fast post but im watching tv :hubba: 

lol

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Jan 19, 2008)

now 2 x brand new 600w hps's in the room 

also a nice 60 clones:hubba:  

also thrown the star mum into flower along with the afghan haze x afghan skunk # 1 + #2 as hammered them for clones for a buddy :hubba: 

pkj


----------



## the widowmaker (Jan 19, 2008)

If there is one small piece of advice i could offer you bro and thats when you cut the holes in the pvc on the slab, instead of cutting out the cube like you have draw the cube and then cut diaganol to diaganol so you cut an x then your left with a triangle on each side which protects the join a bit better, its good for gnats and alagae amongst other things.


----------



## parkingjoe (Jan 19, 2008)

cheers widow but dont worry about algae or knats have a nice spray that takes care of knats and alfae isnt really an issue as leaves will cover cubes in few days time.

ps i have drawn the cube shape and cut on 3 sides only so what you can see is the white pvc just folded over showing reverse side which btw is black also i do cut slightly smaller holes than the size of cubes so nothing showing of actual rockwool slab.


cheers for advice though dude.


----------



## gangalama (Jan 19, 2008)

good 2 go


----------



## parkingjoe (Jan 20, 2008)

good to go for sure grown some overnight and night temps in room 64f so alls well 

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Jan 21, 2008)

ffs *** not again yesirree i have the borg again on my dripper plants even after a good dose of spider mite spray and predators galore.

so not an issue just a pain in da ***.

so 1st thing on my shopping list when we holiday over in florida about august is a nice big bottle of 'AVID'

not available in the uk but i shall bring some home with me even if its in a coke bottle.


rofl


pkj


----------



## doobz (Jan 22, 2008)

yo dude - ***** to hear about the mites... I am sure you will have them under wraps soon.. Loving how surgical your drippers are setup.. Look like a pro with all them tubes.. 

my grow aint going too bad plants budding up nicely - next grow am going to do this style as have half the gear allready.. how often do you need to check and change the rez? 

stay cool dooood


----------



## SALTROCK (Jan 23, 2008)

Hello.

Very nice grow so far. Looks like another successful hydro grow so far.  I love rockwool more and more each day. I got my first grow going right now with RW.You should check it out. Its called "starting my drip system" in the grow journal section. Good job keep it up.

Thanks
SALT


----------



## allgrownup (Jan 26, 2008)

subscribed...

and i see you joined the "banned" club.  ROFLMAO

see ya in a few when your unBANNED man.  peace


----------



## parkingjoe (Jan 28, 2008)

:holysheep:

i was blatently circumventing the swear word filter:doh:


wasnt done intentionally and how i missed this forum so without much ado heres an update pics taken last week so lots bigger now3 and will update tomorrow as left camear at mates house


im back folks

and a piccie of my liddle doggie


pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Jan 28, 2008)

hey doobz mate that big bud looks swell fella

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Jan 29, 2008)

enjoy they are budding up nicely folks


pkj


----------



## gangalama (Jan 29, 2008)

Soon be Buds Buds Buds!!!!!
Lookin Good mang.


----------



## allgrownup (Jan 29, 2008)

oooooooooo...ahhhhhhhhh

very nice.  can't wait to see em in a couple weeks!


----------



## parkingjoe (Jan 31, 2008)

so both phenos of afghan skunk/haze crosses are you ready folks after me taking 40 x clones................MALES:doh:   


so onto the dripper system i cannot get the feed times right so tonight mathew im going to be.................. 


repotting into clay pebbles in 3.5 litre pots are fed when they need it as i think its a case of one end too little feeding and other to waterlogged:holysheep: 

so onwards and upwards folks with the pkj growshow :ignore: :ignore: 

pkj


----------



## gangalama (Jan 31, 2008)

Ouch.:hairpull:  Goodluck wit evrythng!!


----------



## parkingjoe (Jan 31, 2008)

LOL

YEH SORTED OUT HALF SORT OTHER HALF TOMOZ

so after chopping up the rockwool slabs i discovered what my problem was.


at the higher raised end of the troughs the plants were underwatered and at the overflow lower end they were overwatered.

so man its hard work trying to get the right formula for dripper feed times/duration etc.

so sacked it chopped slabs into sizes that fit into 3.5 litre pots that are half filled with hydroton clay pebbles and also topped up and filled in around and surrounding the slab remnants-MUFFIN REMNANTS-frank zappa.lol

sorry drifting off on one.

so now sat in pots and were watered with plain water and will do the other half tomorrow when i have a free house.GUESTS AGAIN


SO DAY ONE OF FREQUENT FEEDS TOMORROW.

PKJ:holysheep:


----------



## parkingjoe (Jan 31, 2008)

..................................................:holysheep: 

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Jan 31, 2008)

dxhnncfx rwb r67nd57 my7 xueszbnni7t6m6d

PISSED AND STONED SORRY FOLKS

PKJ


----------



## doobz (Feb 1, 2008)

duuuude - they are looking a bit unhappy  - they getting fed too much? when I used to do clay pebles and rockwool I used to just feed 4 times a day for 3 mins only till I got runoff - kinda like with Soil when you do wet to dry and then water 

Other then that man I dont have any magic cure but I am sure they will perk up soon :ignore:

have a good one bro..
Doobie


----------



## the widowmaker (Feb 1, 2008)

hey bro what drippers were you using and what size pump and how was you distributing it to the individual drip lines.


----------



## parkingjoe (Feb 1, 2008)

cheers doobz yeh unhappy is the understatement of the year 

lol

only just plonked them into clay pebbles as a dry out sort of thing and watered a little to flush out any crap build up in the slab remnants.

so still clawed up if they dont appear any better by tomorrow ill rip off the slab remnants and repot into soil and hand water.

i think i overwatered.


hi widow yeh not checked individual dripper stakes to see if that is the problem-very likely and pump is seltz l20 more than adequate for the job but this slab stuff is o hard to get right as i may have mentioned before ive had results in same yet having probs with this one.

dohhhhhhhh

pkj


----------



## the widowmaker (Feb 1, 2008)

its just that if you have unlimited drippers and a low rated pump for the amount of plants this could be why your getting uneven drip.

If you had say 4 litre an hour drippers and 20 plants then the drippers would emit 80 litres per hour, if you had a 100 litre pump then the pressure would be so that all the emitters would do so evenly, if the pressure isn't enough then the drippers will fire at different amounts, its all going to come down to which drippers your using with what pump.

I used to use a wilma 8 pot system which was also drip but into rockwool surrounded by hydroton, the pump supplied with this was a 1000 litre an hour and this was to supply 10 plants, the drippers were not limited and were called flood stakes, because of this the higher pump was needed to get enough pressure to serve all the drippers equally.


----------



## parkingjoe (Feb 1, 2008)

cheers for that info widow matey.

i dont have a clue about litres per hour on the dripper stakes but all i can add is the stakes are the type which just have the dripper feed lines pushed onto the stake end.

as for the pump the seltz l20 pumps about 750 litres per hour i think and it was set on max and due to the feeder line having an end stop the nearest the pump got fed 1st but only by a second or two nothing drastic.

so onto hydro im only going to do aero aka amazon and maybe do another 60 site rockwool cube grow as the only problem last 60 grow was me forgetting to turn the pump back on when i did res change.

dozy or what

lol

pkj


----------



## Kthugga (Feb 3, 2008)

oltomnoddy said:
			
		

> I grow 2 plants at a time with a 2 line drip system. I run the pump 30 minutes every 4 hours . Seems to be working fine for me.


i do the exact same thing, only 30 min every 3 hours


----------



## parkingjoe (Feb 6, 2008)

and thats it folks lets see what happens now:hubba: :shocked: 


pkj


----------



## doobz (Feb 7, 2008)

yo duuude.. looking nice man.. cracking type of grow - I have a q for you tho.. I had to chop a big but slightly early because it was going slightly hermie on me so I chopped six weeks.. some of the trichs were amber so looks like things were not too far off the finish.. any ideas what kinda smoke I will be expecting?

pic of the *****/man I chopped


----------



## parkingjoe (Feb 7, 2008)

whats the estrain power plant if so knock ya out if big bud havnt a clue dude never grown it.

i would have left it to grow on personally but each to their own dude either way looks well nice and sticky 

so mine now in soil and all recovering quickly

result at last:fid: 

pkj


----------



## sportcardiva (Feb 7, 2008)

wow plants are looking good. nice set up


----------



## parkingjoe (Feb 8, 2008)

cheers sportscardiva plants will be better in few days os so after shock of transplanting into soil and heres hoping

lol

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Feb 9, 2008)

enjoy folks

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Feb 11, 2008)

but surely folks


enjoy


pkj:hubba:


----------



## parkingjoe (Feb 13, 2008)

hi oltom  i just place the plants into flower when they are like 5-6" high and nature takes its course keeping them small.


pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Feb 13, 2008)

fed daily and starting to fatten up nicely. 


the sensi star pants ive attached two pics of is 10" high and 5" across at fattest part 


so here ya go dudes


pkj


----------



## gangalama (Feb 13, 2008)

Cool little christmas tree!! cant wait to see her growup!:hubba:


----------



## parkingjoe (Feb 13, 2008)

lo, hey ganjalama i wouldnt mind half of what you grow they all look awesome mate

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Feb 14, 2008)

enjoy


pkj:hubba:


----------



## parkingjoe (Feb 17, 2008)

1st is 10" sensi star 

2nd is 10" critical mass plant 

3rd is 7" power plant 

4th is sensi star biggy budsite shot:hubba: 

the last pic is sensi star future mum 

enjoy folks

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Mar 1, 2008)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=215569#post215569

sorry posted in wrong thread

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Mar 3, 2008)

1st pic crit mass:hubba:  2nd pic sensi star  3rd pic power plant  and last two pics star with 1litre bottle to guage size 

pkj


----------



## gangalama (Mar 7, 2008)

very nice!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dmack (Mar 7, 2008)

One awesome grow you have here. I love that short stocky style of flowering.


----------



## Melissa (Mar 7, 2008)

:holysheep:
what a wonderful garden !
let me come pick the fruits :tokie:


----------



## parkingjoe (Mar 8, 2008)

have some nice updated pics that i will post later tonight.

my pc crashed and needed reformatting therefore no image editing stuff on pc so have to download some later dudes

pkj


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 10, 2008)

Well they are looking nice and perrrty..... About how much longer till harvest? And is this your first SHORT grow? If not, what do you usually yield on one of those?


----------



## parkingjoe (Mar 10, 2008)

hiya timmy i always do small plants about half oz+ dry per plant usually.

maybe 2 weeks at most i reckon till the chop


enjoy new pics

pkj


----------



## gangalama (Mar 12, 2008)

Looks like more than a half oz per plant 2me. Goodluck come harvest time!!!


----------



## parkingjoe (Mar 16, 2008)

leaving just the 8 sensi stars which are nowhere near ready still very fluffy but fatassed:hubba:  


few pics before  showing complete lot of plants then after the chop 

1st 4 pics of trimmed plants are mass buds and next 4 pics are power buds 

enjoy

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Mar 16, 2008)

added new clones piccie 5 x power and 8 x mass for next grow


----------



## parkingjoe (Mar 20, 2008)

three and three quarters dry from the eight chopped plants which is nearly double what i expected. 

and to add to my triumph the sensi star x 8 which are still growing and 4 days ago were fluffy are now rock hard and gonna be a good result imho .

happy as larry yet again folks.:holysheep:  

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Mar 22, 2008)

these will be killed in next few days due to lsf getting a grip in ma room  :holysheep: 

actually on day 62 of 56 day strain so ready or not you shall die soon plants:fid:  

pkj


----------



## Growdude (Mar 22, 2008)

Damm you can grow some nice weed PJ. :holysheep:


----------



## parkingjoe (Mar 24, 2008)

so more or less dry already still in pots.

so as its my birthday tomorrow and i cannot be bothered to trim them tonight ill trim up wednesday:hubba: :shocked: 

last pic before trim

added pic of bigger star ex-mother plant now tied up and under its own 600w hps. 

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Mar 29, 2008)

six and three quarter ounces dry star buddage.

wow that way over my guestimate

enjoy

pkj


----------



## gangalama (Apr 2, 2008)

Congragalations my friend!! Alls well that ends well! Enjoy ur Harvest:ccc: :bongin: :joint: :smoke1: :bong2:


----------



## parkingjoe (Apr 4, 2008)

he he he i did gangalama 

rofl

pkj


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 4, 2008)

How do you keep them so short?


----------



## allgrownup (Apr 5, 2008)

PKJ grows pigme weed LOL


j/k mate!


i'd like to see some regular pics of your grow room tho. like from a distance. How big are those square pots?  i gotta get my plants smaller. which means i need a new system i think.

peace


----------



## G_48911 (Apr 5, 2008)

how tall were them ladies when you put them into flowering? how many time did you top them?how many times and for how long  do you run your pump i have a dripper system also but my pots site on a plastic trays that run the water back into the res.it holds 40 plants.anyways looks like some good green man,congrads thanks & peace


----------



## parkingjoe (Apr 5, 2008)

ok folks today i shall take some pics of both my flowering rooms along with dimensions equipment and systems used and how and why.

and will post under another thread.

ps to keep them short just place into flower as soon as they have rooted easy as that folks.

pkj


----------

